# Best places to live Derbyshire



## dilbert (14 December 2013)

Hi all

I'm hoping to eventually move to Derbyshire and would like some advice on the best places to consider, I'm looking for areas that are no more than 30mins from the city centre for work and would like to be able to keep the horses as close to home as possible.


----------



## Greylegs (15 December 2013)

If you will be working in Derby city centre the you could do worse than the area where we are based ... South Derbyshire, near Swadlincote/Burton on Trent/Ashby de la Zouch. 

We have a variety of good livery yards in the area ranging from decent DIY farms to top notch full livery places with indoor schools etc etc. the riding is pretty good too being in the new national forest area, there are plenty of off road rides to use, decent bridle paths etc. from here I can be in Derby in under half an hour but also have good road links to M1, A50, A38 etc. Good luck with the move.


----------



## case895 (16 December 2013)

I used to live in Hilton and that is a nice town. I now live near Ripley and you can get to Derby in 30 mins on the bus. Same from Ambergate/Whatstandwell by train. Don't even consider driving in from the North of Derby as the traffic is dreadful.


----------



## Tiffany (16 December 2013)

30 mins from which city centre?


----------



## dilbert (17 December 2013)

Hi 

Thanks for the suggestions so far 

Tiffany - 30 mins from Derby centre. Also needs to be convenient for my OH who works near Mansfield.


----------



## Kat (17 December 2013)

In that case look along the route of the A38 between derby and Mansfield.  They are about 45 mins apart. Little Eaton,  Denby, Belper,  ambergate, and Ripley would be within half an hour of Derby and Mansfield.  Swanwick, Alfreton,  and South Normanton might be worth a look too but would be closer to Mansfield.  

Forget places like Swadlincote,  Burton,  Etwall,  Melbourne as they are the wrong side of the city for Mansfield.  

If your budget is tight the old mining towns are cheaper to buy. Heanor would be handy for both Derby and Mansfield, very cheap and have decent access to horsey areas.


----------



## dilbert (17 December 2013)

Thank you 

What's the area around Alfreton like?


----------



## Kat (17 December 2013)

Good for horses, fairly cheap to buy, decent buses, handy for the A38 and M1. Some of the areas are a bit poor but you can get a feel for that by driving around.  Careful not to stray over the border into Notts though!


----------



## case895 (17 December 2013)

dilbert said:



			Thank you 

What's the area around Alfreton like?
		
Click to expand...

Alfreton, Swanwick and Riddings are all nice. I'd avoid Heanor and Ilkeston. Swanwick has an excellent feed merchant.


----------



## Frosty89 (17 December 2013)

I live near Ripley which is ideal for both Derby and Mansfield. Not much choice of decent livery yards in the area though, I do a 14mile round trip to my yard (from my house, it's double that from work).


----------



## case895 (17 December 2013)

Frosty89 said:



			I live near Ripley which is ideal for both Derby and Mansfield. Not much choice of decent livery yards in the area though, I do a 14mile round trip to my yard (from my house, it's double that from work).
		
Click to expand...

Ditto. I'm in Butterley Park.


----------



## Frosty89 (17 December 2013)

tescoexpress said:



			Ditto. I'm in Butterley Park.
		
Click to expand...

Just up the road from me then, I live just off Butterley


----------



## flowerlady (17 December 2013)

KristmasKat said:



			Good for horses, fairly cheap to buy, decent buses, handy for the A38 and M1. Some of the areas are a bit poor but you can get a feel for that by driving around.  Careful not to stray over the border into Notts though!
		
Click to expand...

Why what's the matter with Notts?  Didn't you live south Notts for a while?


----------

